# From K03 To E05B to 3071R



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*E05B To GT3071R Conversion!*

Okay I have a question for all of you NB fanatics like myself.
I am interested in having the first (that I am aware of) E05B Turbo kit put in to my 2004 1.8T NBC. I have read all of the posts and I am not interested in hearing about how the first E05's where crap... I am aware of the issues early on but have only heard + things about the E05b. 
Keep in mind this kit will also be going in a 6 speed TipTronic!








This car is and will remain to be my daily driver!
As you can see by my signature I am really working on a nice build. GIAC X+ software has proven to be fantastic for me up to this point! 

So....Here is my issue. 
GIAC shows on their website that they have ECU software for the K04/E05 that works for some NB's
Here is the url:
http://giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=200
I/ the wife have already ordered all of the parts except for the E05B Turbo. (Santa was good to me this year!







)
Now I am being told by 2 separate GIAC dealers that GIAC only has the 91/93 software for my ECU and no other programs available for my specific ECU








I have written GIAC about my project but they are on vacation due to the Xmas season which i understand. I also have the helpful team @ ABDRacing inquiring with GIAC about this as well. So in all fairness they have not really had a chance to respond. 
So the poll below is to get a general idea of if you new beetle owners would be interested in a reliable E05b upgrade/setup if GIAC will write the software or if they have the software for our ECU's. I am even willing to allow my car to be used as a "guinea pig"








Keep in mind GIAC may already have the software ready but from what I have heard from their dealers it is not available for my ecu.
My hope is that if I can find and show GIAC that enough people that are interested and that they may find that this will be a worth while project!
Thanks for your time and please vote! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0"> 

*UPDATE:*
As you read this the project is now being changed again!! This car is now being prepared for a 3071R conversion from the E05B turbo! 
If you want to skip the E05B part then click here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...14453


_Modified by sledge0001 at 2:53 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Update:
I got a positive response back from GIAC today and they are looking into my ECU number to find out more info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have informed them of my wishes to go with the E05B turbo and now I am awaiting their response! I hope they either have a program or will use my car to make one!!
Keep your fingers crossed NB Owners!!
Will update further once a response has been given!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Wut's the big deal? U can get KO4 upgrades kits from APR or REVO.







Or are you referring to your Tiptronic 'handicap'.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

Not looking for a K04 Upgrade I want an E05b upgrade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The software from what I gather is the same but the E05b turbo is supposed to be a notch better than the K04-001 

And yes the 6 spd TipTronic is a big handicap however I still want to smoke people with this E05b setup on a beetle and that for me is the ultimate goal! (if I can get the software!)


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

OK, so it's kinda sorta likea K04-020 as on the 225hp TT? Do u need a 3" DP, bigger injectors and a FMIC/SMIC?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

Yes,
I already have the FMIC & Injectors. And Yes a 2.5" downpipe is needed (All of which I already have)
I just need GIAC to make sure that the software will work with my specific ECU.
My ECU number is:
06a906032ps (I believe this is the 2005 software that I am running in my 2004!)
I have responded to GIAC's request for my ECU number and I am now currently awaiting a response http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by sledge0001 at 12:36 PM 1-4-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

OK, so wut are they predicting ur crank or whp/wtq will be?
BTW, do u have water temp gauge?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

No references to speak of which is exactly why I want to do this








I also should mention that they call for a 3" TT MAF as well!
Quote from GIAC's Website http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=200
"Upgrade smoothly delivers a 45-100 hp. and 60-150 ft-lbs. gain."


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

45-100hp? Well, which is it?!


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

that is a big difference in numbers....why so broad, i can see 45-60 or 100-115....but not 45-100


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (eurobubble)*

Well Folks... We are about to find out...
UPDATE!
GREAT NEWS FROM GIAC & ABDRacing :~)
I have just recieved word that GIAC is going to custom write software for my ECU. The bad news is that my ECU will not work with the GIAC 
flashloader. <--- Lets see...mmmmm... I will get over this real quickly!!!
SO... The E05b turbo is being ordered as I write this message!! (Plus...I have all of the other requirements!)
I am going to get a base line dyno this week before having the work done so everyone can see the performance difference.
OKAY Here is the DYNO from today.
Thanks goes out to Harry @ HKMotorsports Dyno Shop in Van Nuys, CA 818-908-9650








Harry opened up his shop for me on a Sunday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now the results:
















DARE TO BE DIFFERENT!!!! TipTronic Madness!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Also notice they have added my ECU number to the list of their software








_Modified by sledge0001 at 3:56 PM 5-25-2008_
Okay... UPDATE:
Here is the outcome of this project!!
Now lets look at the E05B runs with the GIAC E05/K04 File: 
Max Whp without Ntercooler 202 <-- not too shabby...
Max WHP WITH Ntercooler 205 (wow...







booo so much for the 50HP they claim on their site http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )
























So there you have it as promised!!! Here are the un sugar coated results.
The E05b turbo and the K04/E05 GIAC software do make almost a 30 WHP difference when compared to the K03s and the X+ software..
Once again it is a nightmare to attempt to Dyno a tiptronic. We actually ran the car several times and once again found that the 4rth to 5th gear pull was the longest before the TCU forced the up shift..

So go ahead flame me for not going BT and Yes my guess of 230-250 was above where the car is actually going to post. Like I said in the beginning of this project I will post the actual numbers from the car...
Keep in mind the tiptronic is sucking away some of those ponies there is no denying it and really not a damn thing I can do about it.....
So conclude from this project what you will but with a manual trans I would expect an additional 20-30 whp..
All in all I am happy with the performance and my modifications to this car are now over.. (for now!!)








_Modified by sledge0001 at 8:56 PM 5-25-2008_


_Modified by sledge0001 at 8:56 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Updated with today's Dyno run and posting my 1/8 mile time with this car and this setup!










_Modified by sledge0001 at 4:14 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

come to anaheim so I can take you for a ride in an extremly fast beetle







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (localcali)*

I'm a weekend warrior! Let me know!!


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

shes almost done maybe the following week after next because I have to go to Boston on wednesday and wont be returning until sunday evening the 20th. if your free any weekdays come see her at the shop and the cool thing is its a block from giac headquarters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (localcali)*

Right -on! 
Let me know when you get back I'll stop by and see your project








Maybe by then my eo5b will be in!
Have a safe trip!


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

I am really excited to hear how this turns out. I have been thinking about going k04 myself.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

thanks bro! and best of luck on yours as well. I should have about 400-420whp


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

oh one last thing, try not to listen to the guys at abd they are borderline retarded


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

Yeah different... How many people have posted any dyno's with an Eo5b???







Or for that matter even had the BALLS to go with an EO5b setup... 
The only guy on vortex that I have read about loves his but doesn't have a dyno... I see ton's of K04-001 setups on bugs but not a single E05b...
Do you not agree this is different??









As for the guys @ ABD they have been nothing but honest and upfront with me. So for that I give them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Even when I ordered parts that needed to be made they warned me it could take 2-6 months for the parts to be ready. I understand the aftermarket parts scene and can respect their honesty... not to mention so far the HP that they estimated have been right on spot.
Now...I only wish I knew of some trick to keep the TipTronic in the gear that I wanted. I would bet that I lost a good 5-10 Hp as the shift came too fast (for my liking) before 6.5K redline.




_Modified by sledge0001 at 6:39 AM 1-14-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

Alot of talk?








Geeze man... You need to chill... 
This is a base line dyno for an upcoming project...
And BTW what have I talked about that I haven't done???
I said this weekend if all goes well I will be working to get the rest of the gear set up on my beetle then I will give it a week or so to adjust and re-dyno the car..
Proof is in the numbers and I have posted the actual numbers I got from my car...



_Modified by sledge0001 at 7:09 AM 1-14-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

Yes... 
This dyno was done yesterday with a GIAC X+ chip 91/93
91 Pump Gas
K03s (stock)
Turboxs Bypass Valve 
TT 2.5" turboback w cat & borla muffler
4 bar FPR
Hitachi coil packs
and NGK plugs..
That's it..
The E05b is going in this weekend If it comes in in time. It has been ordered as well as all the "requirements" from GIAC's website.
I really hope it comes in... 
I know for sure that the FMIC, NX-ntercooler, Bumper, Prokit with springs, Front & Rear Sway Bars, VF Rear mount & TSW staggered 19's are going on..
I was wondering why I was getting it so badly!









_Modified by sledge0001 at 6:53 AM 1-14-2008_

Ohh yeah I forgot the ABD Lower I.C. Tube..


_Modified by sledge0001 at 7:09 AM 1-14-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

I have NO IDEA how this will turn out... But since everyone flamed the E05a but posted no numbers I felt I would go that route since from what I gather the E05b has a bit more kick then a K04-001. 
Bolt-on goodness??? This remains to be seen but I am going to report the numbers good or bad!

I also want to do a couple runs with out the ntercooler and a few with...
NX says 50 hp... I fail to belive this is possible by just cooling the intercooler... 
Again .. I will post the #'s good or bad!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by sledge0001 at 7:00 AM 1-14-2008_

Friday Eve and I am still waiting for the Turbo to come in. I have all other parts... 
Got the front and rear sway bars in, Eibach prokit springs and shocks.. Car is starting to look tough!

























_Modified by sledge0001 at 5:32 PM 1-18-2008_


_Modified by sledge0001 at 5:33 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

No Turbo yet...
Still waiting on the EO5B...

Got the rims, Front & Rear Sways bars, Vf- Rear Pendulum Mount and Eibach Prokit springs and shocks on though....

Hopefully next weekend I can get this project fully built..
(then the real question is will it pass a California Smog check!!!)
Stay Tuned!!

Ohhh B.T.W. I added a YouTube Video is anyone is interested:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyIFSlNCz9A


_Modified by sledge0001 at 10:47 AM 1-20-2008_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

you will pass smog! I fly home to cali in a few hours from boston so hit me up this week my should be done







see ya soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (localcali)*

Turbo companies have some serious turbo lag during their build process. It took 6 months for my custom GT28RS kit to come. Hopefully this won't happen to you! Looks good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (thorg)*

EO5B has already been shipped I am hoping that it comes in today and that by tomorrow it will be completed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope!!!
Well 1/23/08 and still no E05b








The car rides much rougher now with the vf engineering rear mount, 19" TSW's and the Eibach prokit /spring and shock package. 
FMIC is now on as well with the racing cup bumper. The NX-Ntercooler kit is now on the intercooler but still need to wire up the switch and the rest of the pipeing going to the trunk. The racing cup bumper needs to be smoothed out and buffed a bit as I am not overly impressed with the paint job... It looks like they painter did a rush job and I am going to have them sort this out... but the car has a whole new look.



_Modified by sledge0001 at 8:35 AM 1-23-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Still waiting on the EO5B
But here are some new pics:

































































Comments??



_Modified by sledge0001 at 10:26 AM 1-26-2008_


----------



## DirtyDub04 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

is that an ABD FMIC??? if so how did you get it black like that


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (DirtyDub04)*

Yes, That is an ABD FMIC








During the install I decided to have them paint it black to conceal it as much as possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
DAMN California and their BS smog laws! (the visual aspect is bs!) If your car doesn't produce high smog levels than whats the deal with "illegal" mods... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by sledge0001 at 5:18 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## DirtyDub04 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

yeah i have an ABD fmic aswell i just did not know if you could order them like that or what...anyways i thought you were not supposed to paint fmic's anyways?? i could be completely wrong, but i thought the only right way to do it was to annodize it







Ive been looking into doing this, and seeing yours makes me want to do it more







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,,,very clean beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (DirtyDub04)*

Thanks for the + comments!
When I spoke to Chris and Adrian @ ABD they told me they could paint it black to conceal it better. So, when I heard that they were willing to paint it during install that was all it took! (easy sale!)
I can say it really does give it a stealthy look!


_Modified by sledge0001 at 6:22 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Painting is OK, powdercoating is not.


----------



## DirtyDub04 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Painting is OK, powdercoating is not. 

thanks for clarifying for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck with your setup Sledge


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (DirtyDub04)*

OK *sledge0001*, when ur done, since you seem genuinely serious about this, ya gotta get with *calilocal *and take both ur cars to have them professionally tested and timed, i.e. dynos, 0-60, 0-100, 1/4 mile, 100-0 braking, lateral g-force, *calilocal* already has the people in mind.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

ya please call me so we can get these animals dynoed, 7143180223


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (localcali)*









If u guys do this, then I'll do mine as we'll, then we'll have a general comparison we can post showing the modded KO3S, the KO4 and wutever ungodly turbo calilocal has in that uber-shiny engine bay of his.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

Just bear in mind that getting an accurate Dyno on a car that forces shifts is not the easiest thing in the world to do... 6 Speed TipTronic Auto trans let's not forget!!
However I am more than happy to provide the results regardless if they are good or bad..
I did get word that the E05 TURBO HAS ARRIVED!!!!
Now just to get the darn thing installed!
I want to get a 1/4 mile time period!!! At this point I only have run 1/8 mile pulls..
Would be nice to see what the difference actually is


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

Like I said I am willing to post the results good or bad... 
My initial dyno was not overly impressive!!! But acceptable...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_Just bear in mind that getting an accurate Dyno on a car that forces shifts is not the easiest thing in the world to do... 6 Speed TipTronic Auto trans let's not forget!!
However I am more than happy to provide the results regardless if they are good or bad..
I did get word that the E05 TURBO HAS ARRIVED!!!!
Now just to get the darn thing installed!
I want to get a 1/4 mile time period!!! At this point I only have run 1/8 mile pulls..
Would be nice to see what the difference actually is










Can't u slide it over to the 'manual' side and just click it up to 3rd or 4th gear?








I'm not so sure Tip would be a handicap in the 1/4 mile, I think u have to ease it a bit off the line and, of course, no shifting is involved from there on.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_My initial dyno was not overly impressive!!! But acceptable...

If u say so.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

The problem is that the tip shifts before you really get anywhere close to the redline... So getting an accurate read is not easy..
Even if you put the tip in 3rd or 4th it will still auto shift up to prevent damage.. Safety feature I guess...

BTW...I still can't find a T.I.P to fit with a 6 speed tip.








But I have made contact with localcali and we will meet up once my project is completed (maybe a week or two..)



_Modified by sledge0001 at 1:47 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_BTW...I still can't find a T.I.P to fit with a 6 speed tip.








But I have made contact with localcali and we will meet up once my project is completed (maybe a week or two..)

Ask this guy: http://www.newbeetle.org/forum...12892
Here's his engine bay, it's a SAMCO:











_Modified by Billsbug at 5:01 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

I sent him a message a few weeks back and he never responded. I will post a message over there and see if I get a better response.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Post directly on his thread.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

Installed yet?
Tuned yet?
I need to see what kind of powerband that has before buying anything. As I would like to see what it does, and not just "I heard that some guy's nephew didn't gain any power"


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_I sent him a message a few weeks back and he never responded. I will post a message over there and see if I get a better response.

In any case, his car is an 01M 4-speed auto, not a 6-speed tiptronic.


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

GIAC make a Tiptronic tranny chip.
I have one in my A6 -don't know if there is an application for the NB 6-speed, though it is worth checking out.
Try AWE.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (CA Solt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA Solt* »_GIAC make a Tiptronic tranny chip.
I have one in my A6 -don't know if there is an application for the NB 6-speed, though it is worth checking out.
Try AWE.

GIAC makes a tipchip for longitudinal tiptronic transmissions only (B5 Passat, A/S4, A6, A8, etc). They have never made a chip for the longitudinal tiptronic transmissions, either 5 or 6-speed.


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

have you checked out the forge TIP?


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

Personally, and not to be labeled a naysayer, or a "hater", the first E-series turbos were a terrible disaster, and that gives me little reason to think these are any better. Second, unless you, or someone you know, can do something to build up a tiptronic to handle the abuse, I see very little point in upgrading the car at all. Granted I'm not around here much anymore but I don't remember ever hearing of anyone who got a tip to handle much more than 250 hp before it took a crap. With a trans that expensive, I wouldn't want to be skirting the edge of that power level, which, IF IT DOES AS CLAIMED (and I'd bet it doesn't) the E-05 will do. Just my $0.02, take it or leave it...


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

Well I understand that the trans will go eventually... However if I can get it right to that 250 mark then why the heck not! 
I am not made of money but I am prepared to have a better trans built once it is needed.
I am @ 174 now... If I can get this tip to show 250 then I will be 1 happy mug!
And if you read the first post I agree with you about the first e series and that is exactly why I am doing this project! This will be a E05b and not the E05a series..
Unfortunatly there was an "incident" @ abd which involved some of their gear being stolen. Call them and ask Adrian 951-351-9566 he will tell you all about my beetle if you feel you need further validation.... Luckily it wasn't my turbo or any of my setup but it did include the laptop they used for GIAC software updates and vag-com...
Not so happy about it but what can I do








So I am still waiting and yes I will tune as soon as time permits after I can get back down to ABD (about an hour away from Los Angeles).
Turst me I am anxious to get the work completed and show the results.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sledge0001 at 6:03 PM 2-7-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_I need to see what kind of powerband that has before buying anything. As I would like to see what it does, and not just "I heard that some guy's nephew didn't gain any power"










I agree there was way too much chatter and no numbers... That is the reason why I am doing this project to see if it is a better alternative to a K04-001 upgrade!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (AUDITRANCE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AUDITRANCE* »_have you checked out the forge TIP? 

Yes they currently do not make a T.I.P. that will fit an AWV engine code with a 6 speed TipTronic transmission.
Still searching!


----------



## DirtyDub04 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

any updates??


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (DirtyDub04)*

yeah he called me last night his lower intercooler tube popped off on pch but he said the car was running awesome before that! The ABD pancake pipe is a joke, why would they polish it so it slips everytime







you think they would fix that by now


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (localcali)*

Not only did it slip off it actually broke the weld where the bolt holds the darn thing on!








That is why it slipped out of place and I also now think this is why god gave us the zip tie! 
Still waiting for ABD to get a laptop together to flash my car. They had a break in and apparently some jack arse stole the laptop that they use for the GIAC programming... My luck...








I am hoping to hear back and have the rest of the work done on Saturday... (If I can make it down there without having to call AAA again)








My wife pulled up just as AAA had the car in the air and all she could do is laugh at me!!! She is a good sport about car modding hell she even got me those staggered 19's for Xmas!









Anyway more to come!


_Modified by sledge0001 at 10:56 AM 2-13-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Pls hurry, my haircut is going out of style while waiting.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

Believe me nobody can be more anxious than I am... 
I have forked over a butt load of $ to get all the parts for this project and can hardly sleep. 
The funny thing is yesterday was the first time I really opened it up since the FMIC install and sure enough blamo! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Serves me right for trying to push a beetle to its limits.. I was impressed however that I actually snapped the weld!


----------



## TJet1.8 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Any updates?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_yeah he called me last night his lower intercooler tube popped off on pch but he said the car was running awesome before that! The ABD pancake pipe is a joke, why would they polish it so it slips everytime







you think they would fix that by now









Back when I had an ABD SMIC pipe I immediately had it modified by welding 2 beads at either end so the couplers and clamps would have something to bite into. 
As far as the weld breaking, that's just a poor weld.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Mikes72sb)*

Yeah it wasn't just the weld that snapped it also appears my K03s has seen it's better days. I am a WOT kind of guy so this was not unexpected. When the Lower I.C. pipe popped I heard the Turbo really spin open and I am assuming that this is what caused the Turbo damage as there was no oil seen when the pipe popped off.

So I drove down to ABD on Saturday to have a new weld/rivet put in and when we pulled the Lower I.C. pipe there was a nice trickle of oil coming dripping out. I believe I have officially blown my K03s. Still runs and still boosts but just not the same! The good news is that the oil doesn't look like it's hitting my cat or dripping in to the cat but there was a puff of smoke that puffed out of the car at startup.. 
So this gives me a bit more leverage to get ABD off their Arses and get this project installed. They have the turbo, I have the injectors, and the MAF so all I need is for them to install the turbo and flash my ecu... So close yet so far... 
Going to limit my driving on it for the time being except maybe I will take her out tomorrow to go see localcali's project. But it will be hard to lay off the boost for the time being until I can get this sorted... I just put that TechtonicsTuning downpipe and cat in a few months back so this is dissapointing that I may be spitting oil in to it...
Someday soon hopefully this project will be completed but as for now I am at the mercy of ABD since I prepaid for my GIAC ECU flash...
Ughhh

_Modified by sledge0001 at 12:13 PM 2-17-2008_


_Modified by sledge0001 at 10:44 AM 2-18-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_Yeah it wasn't just the weld that snapped it also appears my K03s has seen it's better days. I am a WOT kind of guy so this was not unexpected.

Turbo is "WOT-ed out" @ 175whp? LOL!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

Bill,
As you now... It is an automatic I will never be able to get a truly accurate reading on a dyno as I can not control the shift points nor can I get the car close to redline without it shifting.
Yes WOT I run the car @ WOT quite often... And My K03s is spitting oil which tells me its toast! I am not getting anywhere near the boost I was getting before.
I must say Bill your comments always seem to have a quite a bit of sarcasm attached. I for one would appreciate if you could refrain from being an arse. I do not mind constructive criticism but come on...
FYI..I did make a trip to see localcali on Monday and all I can say is that he has 1 fast ride. He is still dialing it in but holy poop was it fast! He has done quite a bit of work on his car and it showed! He also was able to see my car and we went for a short spin but I must say his car would wipe the street with mine.. 
I was truly impressed!
Thanks


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

I was laughing at VW's craptastic turbo, not at you.








Mine could be toast too, who knows!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

Oh! Lmao (maybe a little defensive on my end)








I am hearing rumors that ABD may actually have their poop together for me to get this all done with early next week... At this point I am not holding my breath! I have been waiting patiently and really want to get this set up running and tested SOON!!!!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

FWIW, my tuner, using a KO4 upgrade kit from APR, recently finished a 2003 NB in just 2 days and it dyno-ed @ 239whp/275wtq, so I hope ABD & GIAC do u right w/ this after all this time. Also seems to me any good tuning shop could fashion a custom TIP to fit...


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

239 with an auto trans?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

I drove in his car the other day and its a really clean ride, first time in a vert http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifthe system in that thing sounded really nice


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_...first time in a vert http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifthe system in that thing sounded really nice









Yeah, it has a lot of speakers, but the door cards need sound deadening material, they rattle on deep bass...


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

Bill,
My car has dynomat all over! Front, rear, floors







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you are going to do it do it right! That's my logic!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_Bill,
My car has dynomat all over! Front, rear, floors







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you are going to do it do it right! That's my logic!

Yeah, I'm gonna do it when I get my new all-black door cards this summer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

I ended up using 2 sheets total. All around the doors. Covered the floor and even snuck some in behind the back seat. It did make a difference with sound quality. However it also added 160lbs to the car..
Still waiting to get down to ABD to get everything done.. I had to replace my battery this past week for the 2nd time in 3 years!! 
I also ended up ordering the 3 gauge pod with the oil, water temp and boost and will have them painting the gauge pod & center piece from the radio to the windshield to match the color of the car paint..




_Modified by sledge0001 at 11:19 AM 3-1-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Okay It is official my car has 0 power left in it. I don't even hear the turbo spooling up. I also have a CEL now which just popped up yesterday. I assume that my turbo has finally gone to turbo heaven!

This is good though cause Monday 3-6-08 my car goes to ABD to get all of the mods put in. By Thursday / Friday I should have my car back with the new turbo, new injectors, new maf, new air intake and the rest of the nitrous ntercooler kit and my gauges. ABD has not been the fastest at getting my software from GIAC. I am not 100% what the story is but I have no power which means I get to force the issue.
Pray for me!


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

good luck at ABdicks!







hope they dfo you right, you wil be the first


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_Pray for me!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

lol!

Going to drop my car off today! They are hopefully going to finish everything this week.
E05b Turbo, Injectors, MAF, Intake, GIAC Software, 3 Gauge Painted Pod (Also going to have them pain the center console down to the radio), 3 Cobalt gauges 
Currently I have No power at all and a CEL which all = bad news....
So off to ADB I go... 
_Modified by sledge0001 at 9:02 AM 3-8-2008_

Okay The Car Is Officially @ ABD. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sledge0001 at 2:16 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

good luck bro, your car is in my prayers


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (localcali)*

Still waiting to hear what the vag scan is saying.. 
I did get word that they pulled apart the dash for painting though!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_lol!

Going to drop my car off today! They are hopefully going to finish everything this week.
E05b Turbo, Injectors, MAF, Intake, GIAC Software, 3 Gauge Painted Pod (Also going to have them pain the center console down to the radio), 3 Cobalt gauges 
Currently I have No power at all and a CEL which all = bad news....
So off to ADB I go... 
_Modified by sledge0001 at 9:02 AM 3-8-2008_

Okay The Car Is Officially @ ABD. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by sledge0001 at 2:16 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Billsbug)*

Well the report was the turbo was indeed shot and the maf was bad as well. Lucky for me that I had already purchased the TT maf for the upgrade and the E05b turbo!! 
At least I don't have to sink more cash in to this project for the time being!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

whats the word on your ride?


----------



## DirtyDub04 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (AUDITRANCE)*

Bump!! I have been waiting patiently as well to find out what the outcome of this is


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (DirtyDub04)*

Waiting on bumper to be re-painted and re-assembled. Everything is installed and all I am waiting on is for their painter to get his poo together, drop of my bumper so that I can pick up my ride.








I needed to also get an older model intake pipe for it to fit the turbo.. I have to find out exactly what the model is to see if I can find a samco part...
I will have to shift some electronics around in the trunk so I can fit the nitrous bottle though.. All the cabling and pipeing has been installed just can't squeeze it in where my battery cap is..
I have been driving a Sebring (Land Yacht) for over 2 weeks now and all i can say is that Chyrlser blows! It's like driving a couch.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I can't hold out much longer!!!



_Modified by sledge0001 at 4:43 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

New dyno?


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

if your search for a TIP fails you could always have ABD put one of their metal turbo induction tubes on since they're doing the work anyway. i know it's probably not as good as a full silicone TIP but it would probably help. hope you get your car back soon. rentals suck ass


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (AUDITRANCE)*

Thier TIP's wont fit a 6 spd tiptronic trans








And yes the Sebring is probably the worst car I have ever driven. It doesn't hold the road at all and if you hit any little bump the whole car flutters from left to right... Ughhh 
Reminds me how smart I was when I bought a german car!











_Modified by sledge0001 at 7:27 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## guppy3488 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Keep us updated! I am super curious on the output difference of the EO5B, very interested in this turbo for my MK4.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (guppy3488)*

Definitely post some numbers.
I'm not as interested as peak numbers, as I am across the board performance. I'd like to see a dyno run from 1200rpm. With boost actual graphed as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (thetwodubheads)*

So.. The hold up is really the racing cup bumper. I complained because when I got the car back several weeks before I blew the K03s The ABD racing cup bumper was painted by one of ABD's painters.. The worst paint job I have ever seen. EVER http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ! The guy didn't even sand down the bumper before spraying it. I saw lumps and drips. UGHHH..
So I have 2 things that remain. 
1 Get the bumper re-painted and re-installed
2 Move my battery cap (AUDIO ****) in the trunk to make way for the Nitrous bottle mounitng for the NX-Ntercooler kit! All cable and piping has been run for this. Just need to get the mounting location cleared up.
So going on 3 weeks with no car racking up the rental bill. If all goes well and their new painter gets his **** together I will be able to pick up my ride today. 
So apart from the bumper and the mounting of the nitrous bottle and that bumper all other work has been completed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I JUST WANT MY CAR BACK!!!

I WILL POST NUMBERS!! I CAN NOT PROMISE THEY WILL BE GOOD OR BAD BUT I WILL POST THEM REGARDLESS!!! 
2 DYNO RUNS JUST TURBO AND HOPEFULLY 1 RUN WITH THE NITROUS/NTERCOOLER (Kill 2 birds with 1 stone!)


_Modified by sledge0001 at 9:44 AM 3-28-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Okay so my car starts but since my Car is the first with that ECU part number it is actually going to be sent to GIAC for Dyno Tuning! ABD has done their part now let's see how GIAC can tweak my ride to squeeze the most out of this E05b Turbo...
This if course will hopefully provide a true custom tune for those beetle owners with TipTronics. They are going to not only re-work all of the a/f settings but also take a look at shift points as well. So I truly should have the max squeezed out of this setup.
So my bug is truly the ginuea pig for it's ECU model. (did I spell that correctly???) And I hope this will provide an alternative to those with the K04-001 turbo's
I will be out of the country From April 1st trhu April 9th so hopefully upon my return this will be tuned and tweaked to maximum performance.


----------



## guppy3488 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hopefully this will help settle this EO5B debate once and for all instead of random thrown out numbers


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (guppy3488)*

Just got word from ABD that my car is finished and should be delivered TONIGHT!!!!!!







Yes my car is being delivered to me from way down in Riverside... Props to the ABD guys for going the extra 50+ miles!!!
Even though my car has been MIA for over a month I still can't wait to get my ride back. Alot of "fluff" work slowed down me getting the car back in a quicker timeframe. I had the center console painted, the ABD racing cup bumper sanded & repainted, dent pulled from the door and the hood dent pulled and painted. So much of the delay was due to painting and cosmetic work. 
Now... On to the initial reports from Adrian & Chris over @ ABD. The report is that the car feels much stronger when under boost and that they feel that the only thing really holding back the car is the auto trans. But the difference is considerable and noticable. (No surprise that the trans is the weak link here... I wonder what the life expectancy will be now with this setup!)
So... If all goes well I will drive the car for the next week or two and if there are no glitches and it is dialed in then it's off to the Dyno shop!!!
Almost there!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Glad to see your hard earned money and patients paying off. Mad props for doing something different.
Respect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Amsterdam087)*

It has been a slow process but hopefully I will be rewarded with 72 virgins... Oh wait... I forgot we are talking about my car!!








I can't wait to get my ride back!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Don't forget to post up some pics, and maybe even a vid when she's ripping up the streets.


----------



## surfer4life949 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (Amsterdam087)*

or a dyno


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (surfer4life949)*

Dyno will come. I promise! Let me get the car running how I know it should and then I will dyno the beast. As I have already done and I will do again. See the 1st page of this thread for my initial dyno with a KO3s.








I have just taken the first ride in my car in over a month. It seems as if I am only getting boost to about the 10 level @ WOT. The Autometer Cobalt boost gauge is new so I am not sure if it is calibrated correctly or not. I see @ idle the boost gauge shows way below 10 and at WOT is shows to max out at around 10. Shouldn't this be @ 0 during idle??? Sorry to be ignorant but I am not sure. Any comments or suggestions here???
The ABD QuickFlow (intake) is certainly noisy as poo and I did get that wshhh sound that every one either loves or hates! The hood needs to be re-painted







Geeze how hard is it to get a good paint job. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .. However the bumper and center console look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nitrous Ntercooler needs to be sorted still (I need Al & Eds to move my Battery Cap to make room for the nitrous bottle) It also seems as if I have no Calibre Laser blocker and Radar detection system any more which is concerning as this worked prior to going in for the month long upgrade.








I do feel quite a bit more power in the mid and top range of power although I think it is still possible to squeeze more out boost wise on the lower ranges. The power distribution is very smooth when driving at city speeds the throttle is certainly responsive. There is a bit of turbo lag when going WOT from dead stop so I need to see if that can be adjusted. The K03s used to spin the wheels when it fully boosted and I am not really getting that type of response out of the E05b. It does seem like a smoother delivery and I do plan on taking the car down 1/8 and 1/4 mile tracks so this will certainly need to be tweaked in a major way to make me happy! And I won't stop until I am!!!
I want to push that trans to it's limit and I don't honestly think I am putting down 250 WHP yet which I believe is the max for the 6sp TipTronic trans. 
So it looks like I will be taking the car back to ABD on Saturday to have them take a look over everything and see if maybe my TurboXS byplass valve is not holding boost like it should or if it needs to be adjusted to hold more boost.... I do hear alot of noise but I am not sure if it is a boost leak, the bypass valve or is it the quick flow.
Over all I give it a 7 1/2 out of 10 so far.. Although my initial impression is that yes it does have more power in the mid and upper ranges but more tweaking is certainly necassary in the launch area to really make this upgrade worthwhile. 
I was told by ABD that GIAC never got to see my car and that the E05b file was custom written specifically for this ECU. So I am going to push them a bit more (ABD and GIAC) to see what can be done to really maximize the performance of the car. I know there is more to squeeze out of this setup than what I have currently.
Like I said I will give my honest opinions and hope that everyone can appreciate that I am speaking honestly and am trying to give an objective yet hopeful view of this project. I really want to see if I can squeeze the E05b to its limit and get it to out perform the K04-001 as a bolt-on turbo upgrade..
More to come! 


_Modified by sledge0001 at 7:54 PM 4-10-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Something is definatly a miss. I am getting a fluttering sound when letting off the gas which makes me think either I have a bad N-75 valve or different valve somewhere or I am suffering from a serious boost leak.
I did get a CEL today after the warm up indicator went off and the initial idle was ROUGH!!! However the car does shift a lot smoother








ABD has been great through this whole process. Adrian over there went far and beyond to make sure that I am satisfied and with any ginuea pig type of project these little issues are to be expected. ABD is going to look over the car on Saturday to check for what may be the cause of the boost leak. I think it may be that the TURBOXS bypass valve needs to be adjusted or maybe a busted hose somewhere. If it is simply the chip I am going to beg GIAC to open up on a Saturday to get this beast dialed in!
Well if nothing else at least I am driving my car again!


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

You could always try to use a factory 710N bypass valve to eliminate that as an issue and change it for a more durable one in the future if it has issues. Hell, APR uses them for the stage 3+ kits and they do fine from what I have read.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (thetwodubheads)*

I have the ECS race valve I may have ABD through that in to see if it makes a difference. I think I had trashed my N-75 valve twice before and if my memory serves me well I think that is where the fluttering noise came from..


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Fluttering can also come from a DV spring set too tightly... they don't really need to be tight since the positive pressure from the vacuum source is really what holds it shut.


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (thetwodubheads)*

Get rid of the BOV and get a good DV like VW's are supposed to have. That would be my advice.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (20V BUG)*

Ummm,,, I do have a TurboXS diverter valve! No BOV valve on my ride!


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

hmmmmm, the TurboXS DV's are a piston and spring type I would guess? Maybe it is getting stuck. When was the last time it was serviced?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

It's less than 6 months old so I doubt that this is the problem. i am still thinking boost leak somewhere..
Here is a cell phone pic of the dash painted..










_Modified by sledge0001 at 2:41 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Okay back from ABD it looks as if the TT Maf that I ordered from ECS is shot.







I am showing codes that I was running rich and something to do with the MAF not functioning as expected. New MAF has been ordered and hopefully will be in on Monday or Tuesday.
After clearing the codes I was able to get the car and the E05b to boost to about 18-20lbs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .. Then after a few minutes it would only allow 5 lbs of boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (I assume this is limp mode) Then later on it would allow me to go to full boost again.







All I can say is that when it hits full boost it is SWEET!! I mean it throws you back when it boosts big time and the turbo lag was not noticeable in comparison to the K03s.
So my initial report of 7 1/2 out of 10 has just gone to 8 3/4 out of 10. (This may change once I get to stay on the boost!!!)
So my honest opinion....For anyone who has a GIAC chipped 1.8T with a KO3s you certainly notice the difference @ full boost with the E05b and the GIAC K04/E05 file. I can not say what the difference would be between the K04-001 and the E05b because I have never been in a car that has the K04 turbo and the GIAC K04 file...
I can't wait to get the MAF squared away to really see what this car will really do.. So my estimate is this... My initial Dyno showed 170 with the KO3s and my GIAC X+ chip. I would estimate that I have certainly obtained the 210-230 mark (Given the fact that I am on a tip tronic trans I think this will be close to what I will end up with on the dyno sheet.) For those with a manual trans I would assume that 220-240 is and should be more than obtainable with this setup..

The real crazy thing is the power delivery of the E05b and the GIAC file is sooo smooth! I mean holy poop what a difference compared to the K03s and a X+. No surging and the shift points seem to be spot on as well!! No 2nd to 3rd hang like I had with the X+/K03s and my tiptronic trans..
So... I will be making another trip back to ABD this week to get my the 225 TT maf squared away and hopefully have the Nitrous Bottle mounted in the trunk for the NX- Ntercooler now that I moved the battery capacitor (audio crap) out of the way!
Again I am only posting my thoughts and a dyno will be coming once all of the little gremlins are gone! I am getting closer!!! And YES I did drive the car home!
Cheers


----------



## DirtyDub04 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

so all in all (if you do not mind me asking) did this complete set up cost you?? minus the fmic, the nitrous setup, and the painted interior...I am just interested in the turbo and all the necessities to make it run properly like injectors, etc...
I have the x+ chip and am on the wall on either the e05b,or the k04-23,
I like the sound of the e05b because it bolts up like a stock turbo, however I'm unsure if it is capable of my goals...250whp, 275 ish tq 
I am appreciative that you took the plunge that only one or two that i have found have, and became a "guinea pig" and are willing to share your experiences and info...Thanks


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (DirtyDub04)*

Now as you read this some of you may think.. Damn he has money to burn... No I just have a solid job as an I.T. Manager and My wife Nina(German gal) supports my habit!
I started this project to see what I could squeeze out of this car many have used the K04-001 but I haven't seen a single DYNO anywhere on the E05b. Yet I have only heard about how bad the E05A series was.. So I am going to give realistic numbers and my personal opinions on what the turbo is capable of. Unfortunately being the ginuea pig does have it's cost (over $1200 in rental car fees!!) But since no one will put up a dyno I figured what the hell! Let's see if I can take this tiptronic trans to it's 250 limit. That is my goal.. Push the trans to its limits. I know the internals can handle it lets see how everything else holds up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Okay You will see that i have spent a sh*t load but here it goes!
2004 VW NBC CPO $20,000 Purchased Dec 30th with 6200 Miles on it Chipped with GIAC shortly after!
E05B Turbo $1100
GIAC E05/K04 Sofware $450
TT Maf 06A906461EX $170(ECS Tuning Refurb that already needs to be replaced)
OEM Green Top Coolant Sensor $20 (ECS Tuning)
4 X Genesis 380 CC injectors $300 (ECS Tuning)
ECS Magnetic Oil Drain Plug $11
ABD FMIC $1095
ABD Racing Cup Bumper (painted) $610
ABD Lower Intercooler pipe $120
ABD 4 Bar FPR $99
ABD Front & Rear Sway Bars $550
ABD X-Drilled Rotors W Pads $500
TurboXS DiverterValve $180
TechtonicsTuning Full 2.5" Stainless TurboBack Cat & Borla $1070
Vf-Eng Pendulum mount $180
NX-Ntercooler 5lb Nitrous Kit $592
ABD QuickFlow Intake $190
4 X NGK Plugs $75
4 X CoilPacks $200
OEM Turbo Intake Pipe $70
3 Autometer Cobalt Series Gauges (Boost, Water Temp, & Oil Press) + Burnt 3 gauge pod painted $652.00 
4 X TSW 19" Rims Staggered Look W/ Goodyear Eagle F-1 Tires $1900
Eibach ProKit Shocks and Lowering Springs $700
Already paid 4 but haven't received:
ABD Manifold $499
ABD Upper Stress Bar $160
$11,493.00 in performance upgrades
VW Windstopper $99
VW Convertable boot $125
$5800 In Audio 
3800 Watt Kenwood SoundSystem that includes:
1 X KAC-9152D 1800 Watt D Class Sub Amp
2 X KAC-7252 1000 Watt Dual Channel Amp
1 X KGC-9044 Kenwood Digital EQ
2 X KFC-P707 (4 X 5 1/4 Seperates)
1 X KDC-X890 USB/CD Head Unit
1 X HTC-HR100TR HD Radio Tuner
1 X KFC-XW1202DVC 12" Dual Voice Coil Sub
1 X Kenwood 6 Disc Changer
1 X AudioControl Epicenter
1 X AudioControl EQS Trunk Mounted EQ
1 X Tsunami Audio X15HCAP40 (40 Farad Hybrid Capacitor)
1 X Custom Fiberglass Sub Box (Sitting In Spare Tire)
$2500 Calibre K40 Radar/Laser Detection system!
10K HID Kit (Ultra Blue) $350.00
Grand Total Invested So Far is: $40,367









So I think that should be just about all of it! I may have forgotten something but I will add to it if I left anything out!



_Modified by sledge0001 at 2:41 PM 4-13-2008_


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

Sweet car and nice build thanks for taking the time to post all this info up!
deff. interested in the dyno numbers


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Bigschwerm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigschwerm* »_Sweet car and nice build thanks for taking the time to post all this info up!
deff. interested in the dyno numbers

*Bigschwerm*, since ur here, can I ask u wut u got w/ ur APR KO4 set-up?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Bigschwerm)*

It sounds obscene when you see the $ numbers and what I have spent in to my car but I take pride in my ride. And it has been done over the course of 2 years as I had the funds avaialable. Piece by piece, a little here and a little there...

Keep in mind I still need to pass CA smog check which is why I didn't go with a BIG TURBO setup. Not to mention the trans wouldn't hold up very well with 270+hp... Even the FMIC is well hidden on my car and I don't think the E05b Turbo/Software setup with the bigger injectors is going to be an issue. Seeing as the 225 TT runs something similar and I can always put the stock airbox back in so I think I will be in good shape when it comes time to visit the power nazi's (SMOG CHECK!)


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
*Bigschwerm*, since ur here, can I ask u wut u got w/ ur APR KO4 set-up? 

I would be interested to know what type of numbers you are laying down as well. Like I said I have never been in a K04 equipped vehicle so I am a bit curious... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_
I would be interested to know what type of numbers you are laying down as well. Like I said I have never been in a K04 equipped vehicle so I am a bit curious... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My tuning shop recently did an APR KO4 on a '03 5spd NB and got 239whp/270wtq, using an APR FMIC (had to lose the OEM grill to fit) and a 3" TB exhaust system, as well as a Quaife LSD. For some reason they had to use a blow off valve instead of the APR R1 DV, but I keep forgetting to ask one of the techs why. The NB owner told me he was having a water injection kit installed next, so he could crank up the MBC and produce more power. I didn't ride in it, it was at a GTG.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

BTW, local Miami guys/grrrls using REVO Stage II are claiming similar numbers on the stock KO3S, using a FMIC, water injection and a MBC, but who knows how long the turbo will last.


_Modified by Billsbug at 1:07 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Bill you know that I run my car hard. I am a foot through the floor kind of guy. And since I have the tiptronic thats really all I can do! Trying to use the tip to shift is pointless.. 
I am not sure what actual WHP I am getting but I can honestly say that when I hit boost on that E05b it pulls a hell of a lot harder than the X+/K03s setup I had!
I am hoping to get to the 250 mark with the ntercooler but only time will tell!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*(sledge0001)*

I guess the best test of performance would be your 0-60, 0-100 and 1/4 mile times.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (Billsbug)*

Yeah I can't wait to take this to the track once I get the new MAF installed. I can only tell you that on Saturday I hit 20lbs of boost on that E05b and it just lauched! I used to get more wheel spin with the GIAC X+ chip but the power delivery seemed to be choppier with the X+. The E05b power delivery @ WOT was so smooth and quick I was truly impresssed. (Of course now that the MAF is acting up I can't always get the boost up in to that range







) but when it hits man is it sweet!!

Saturday I did end up giving a stock R32 a run against my ride and from the lauch the R32 stepped out on me by about a 1/4 to a 1/2 car length ahead of me but when I went from 2nd to 3rd gear I started to pull ahead by about a 1/4 car length.. Then I lost boost







He was shocked and I have to admit so was I!
In my opinion this is the way that VW should be making all of their 1/8T's perform. 



_Modified by sledge0001 at 10:28 AM 4-14-2008_


----------



## surfer4life949 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001) (sledge0001)*

so to get the new software for the ko4/eo5b setup was $450!?! that seems a little high aren't the flashes alone for X+ on the ko3s $500 or less?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (surfer4life949)*

Yes the flash for the E05/K04 file was $450.00 as are most GIAC files. You can add other programs like race gas/ kill or valet for about 100 a pop. But the core file you have to pay for.


----------



## JebusMKIV (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (sledge0001)*

Wow, I am beyond interested in how well this turbo performs, I recently installed a k04-001 on my car (used), and am having problems keeping boost in control (spikes @ 30 lbs, settles at 25 through 6k







). Lesson learned: Don't buy used turbos!!!!! Anyhoo, I am highly considering ordering this turbo, was the ABD model the E05b or the a? I guess I will be the guinae pig for the 5spd Jetta's out there. Keep us posted on the numbers! BTW, were you at the Genesis GTG this past weekend?


----------



## JebusMKIV (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (JebusMKIV)*

One more thing, where did you get this turbo for $1100?


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001) (JebusMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JebusMKIV* »_Wow, I am beyond interested in how well this turbo performs, I recently installed a k04-001 on my car (used), and am having problems keeping boost in control (spikes @ 30 lbs, settles at 25 through 6k







). Lesson learned: Don't buy used turbos!!!!! Anyhoo, I am highly considering ordering this turbo, was the ABD model the E05b or the a? I guess I will be the guinae pig for the 5spd Jetta's out there. Keep us posted on the numbers! BTW, were you at the Genesis GTG this past weekend?

Sounds like its time for http://www.boostvalve.com that should clear up your huge spike problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (JebusMKIV)*

30 lbs!!! Pheww... That will certainly shorten the life of a K04-001!
I am spiking about 20-22lbs and holding 15lbs. When it locks in.
ABD sold and installed the E05b model. 
I was not aware of the GTG but still really working out the gremlins. Numbers to come!!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (JebusMKIV)*

I got it as part of a discount since I had ABD do a poo load of the work on my ride.
The cheapest I have seen it is 1200 through blackforest. 
You can always make deals with ABD


----------



## JebusMKIV (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_
Sounds like its time for http://www.boostvalve.com that should clear up your huge spike problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wish that would fix it, I already have the Forge MBC. I can turn it all the way out and it still boosts the same (I am fairly certain it is my WG actuator).


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (sledge0001)*

Okay I have to wait until Friday for the new MAF sensor to be installed.









ABD should have it in stock by tomorrow but I have to work late tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and won't be able to escape. So Friday it is..


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (sledge0001)*

The best things are sometimes worth waiting for. Keep me posted.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (Amsterdam087)*

I hope so... Cause I just pushed it back to Saturday cause the wife is screaming that she wants me to go out on Friday eve... Ughhh...


----------



## surfer4life949 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001) (sledge0001)*

wow i heard somewhere that existing GIAC X+ customers could get an upgrade flash to the k04/Eo5b file for $200 or something like that?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (surfer4life949)*

Keep in mind this software did not exist from GIAC for my ECU part number (6 spd tiptronic beetle) They custom wrote the software because of me badgering (more like begging)them! If you read back I convinced them to actually write the software which they were rather hesitant to do. I even went so far as sending them the link to this thread so that they could see the interest.
Plus because of the flawless enjoyment and perfomance I achieved with the GIAC X+ chip I wanted to make sure that I had their software in my ride when I wanted to squeeze more out of it. (Also they are not located far from me!)


----------



## surfer4life949 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001) (sledge0001)*

Ohhh ok ive been following this thread for a while and i remember you saying that you were the guinea pig, i guess then for normal mt jetta/gti the file would be that way.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (surfer4life949)*

I can not say for sure. I think there are quite a few people running the file with a K04-001 turbo.
My ECU never had GIAC software written for it even when I started the project. So yes I would think that I am the ginuea pig !


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (sledge0001) (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_So yes I would think that I am the ginuea pig !


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (Billsbug)*

Stop it you are making me hungry!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (sledge0001) (sledge0001)*


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (Billsbug)*

Just a thought but, you should consider posting this in the forced induction forum as well. I am willing to bet alot of people running an auto tranny would be very interested in this build.
My .02


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (Amsterdam087)*

For me it is about getting the car to perform








The 6 speed tiptronic is certainly not designed for racing but again if I can get it right to the 250 sweet spot then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will take a look over there and see if there are any interesting threads.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (sledge0001)*

Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just put up pics of the GT-30 Rocco. Total work in progress, but I am really starting to enjoy it, and I am learning alot as well. Hope things go good for you dude.


----------



## Gigabyte71 (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (sledge0001) (sledge0001)*

So looking forward to the results........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_
I would be interested to know what type of numbers you are laying down as well. Like I said I have never been in a K04 equipped vehicle so I am a bit curious... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Well i can say its holds boost longer than the ko3s did and is alot smoother....I didnt get to run a 1/4 mile times with this setup yet but i will...i just moved from fort hood tx. to ft campbell ky. and they have a 1/8th mile track in town here was going to go on friday but was rained out..will go soon though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as far as a dyno run that will be this summer sometime also when im completely ready and done tweaking with vtune....a good guess though would be around a low 13 to high 12's in a 1/4 mile with a nice set of slicks..... the water meth kit made a big difference also i was able to advance my timing 6 degrees







was like being chipped all over again 
time will tell with the slips and a few dyno runs...im happy with the setup for right now though might buy another ecu, 3"MAF and Injectors and get the giac tune just to compare the 2 different tunes also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001) (Gigabyte71)*

Didn't make it down to ABD this weekend which means I won't be able to make it down there until Wed or Thursday.. 
Ughhhh!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Bigschwerm)*

Cool I am curious like I said.. I have never been in a K04 vehicle..


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Bigschwerm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigschwerm* »_

Well i can say its holds boost longer than the ko3s did and is alot smoother....I didnt get to run a 1/4 mile times with this setup yet but i will...i just moved from fort hood tx. to ft campbell ky. and they have a 1/8th mile track in town here was going to go on friday but was rained out..will go soon though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as far as a dyno run that will be this summer sometime also when im completely ready and done tweaking with vtune....a good guess though would be around a low 13 to high 12's in a 1/4 mile with a nice set of slicks..... the water meth kit made a big difference also i was able to advance my timing 6 degrees







was like being chipped all over again 
time will tell with the slips and a few dyno runs...im happy with the setup for right now though might buy another ecu, 3"MAF and Injectors and get the giac tune just to compare the 2 different tunes also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Get 0-60 and 0-100 times if u can.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Going to take the day off tomorrow and drive down to ABD way down in riverside to see if I can finally get the MAF issue sorted(new part has come in), Need to have the lower I.C. pipe sorted as this has blown off on me 4 times now, The A/C needs to be fixed because that is no longer working, the Nitrous bottle and lines finally installed in the trunk and to sort out a bit of a rattle coming from the hood after they painted it (which still has to be repainted but I am more concerned with getting my car running well again right now)
No boost for the past week or so really blows...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Let's hope ABD doesn't stand for *A*nother *B*eetle *D*isaster.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

My fingers are crossed for you buddy


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Let's hope ABD doesn't stand for *A*nother *B*eetle *D*isaster.

LOL!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Okay here is the update....
I drove the car down to ABD. The new MAF fixed the CEL. 
The next thing I know I was throwing codes for a misfire in Cylinder 1. So I went a purchased a new coil pack (In August I just replaced all 4)
Then it was golden.. Peak boost @ 20 Lbs and holding around 15-16... Ohhhh Sweet boost how I missed you... 
Then the issues started...
The temperature started to skyrocket to 230, 250 then 260 then we shut it down. (All of this happened while @ ABD thank goodness) so after running some diagnostics we came to the conclusion that the water pump **** the bed...







24K and the water pump is shot... Damn VW....
So.... Tomorrow they (ABD) are going to do a new water pump (after market with a metal impeller instead of VW's ****ty plastic one) and a new timing chain + tensioners.. (might as well do it now since they are going in...)

Stay tuned.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Those are good things to address at this point and I am confident you will get all the issues sorted out. Good luck buddy my fingers are still crossed for you!
P.S. The forced induction forum is calling your name dude!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Well the "weak points" of VW engineering are certainly rearing their ugly head


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Well a bad maf was also replaced today and once again the car ran like a champ. So... New water pump, new timing belt, new MAF (the 3rd) and a new coil pack and she pulls hard again for all of 40 minutes. On the way home sure enough back to soft limp mode and only 5lbs of boost again








And what is weird only after I restart the car do I get a CEL...
Ughhh....
Back to ABD this week time permitting.


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

Note to self- Don't bother with e05b.


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

Sucks man hope you get it all taken care of i think youll be happy for a awhile once you get it running good...


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

You should also note that none of the issues that I am having are related to the E05b. This would have been the same case if I had put in the K04-001!
How can you blame the E05 for 2 bad TT MAF's, a bad coil pack, and a burnt out water pump











_Modified by sledge0001 at 6:36 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Bigschwerm)*

Like I said before when it runs it runs really well and really strong. Even the guys from ABD were impressed with how well the Auto Trans distributes the power. So yes I am satisfied with the power when it works! 
What really blows is the fact that ABD is over an hour away. So every little issue adds 20.00 in gas! Plus 2 1/2 hours of driving. 

The crazy thing with it is that the car runs incredible for the first hour and then something goes wacky.. 
I knew that this would take some tweaking to get it dialed in! Goes with the turf of having ECU software that is brand new..
More to come!


_Modified by sledge0001 at 6:38 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_

I knew that this would take some tweaking to get it dialed in! Goes with the turf of having ECU software that is brand new..


Exactly my point. There are plenty of K04-001 softwares out there that are tried and tested already, same with BT stuff.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_
Exactly my point. There are plenty of K04-001 softwares out there that are tried and tested already, same with BT stuff.



Yeah and nobody out there has used the K04-001/E05b software from GIAC with MY specific ECU number... Many others have the manual trans and a different ECU number and running this file and are fine.
I hate to point this out to you but... your point is actually not statistically accurate... 
The turbo has nothing to do with the issues that I had up to this point. Since my car/ecu # is the ginuea pig for this turbo and setup I am not surprised that it spotlights the weakest parts of the motors. However in all honesty it isn't much different than an Audi TT setup... Same injectors, same maf, just a bit bigger turbo...
I understand that everyone loves big turbos. That is great for them I wanted to post some numbers for all to see since nobody has been able to do that as of yet. Once I get the gremlins sorted out then you will not see an opinion on what the setup is capable of but actual proof.
Cheers










_Modified by sledge0001 at 8:03 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

im curious how did they adapt the 3" maf to the TIP?
Im thinking of buying another ecu and lolading it with the giac ko4/e05b program...
I talked to black forest industries a few weeks ago they were in the middle of dynoing one there e05b's with the 93 oct apr ko4 program...i also found this thread this guy dynoed his compared it to his ko4 setup:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=14
im sure with more mods and tweaking the numbers would be better...i have pretty high hopes for my dyno numbers when i finally get all tuned in...



_Modified by Bigschwerm at 8:58 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Bigschwerm)*

They acutally take the sensor out of the TT maf and put it in to the existing 1.8T hoursing.
So you have the TT sensor in your stock setup.


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_They acutally take the sensor out of the TT maf and put it in to the existing 1.8T hoursing.
So you have the TT sensor in your stock setup.

cool i might order one today at the stealership then...thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Bigschwerm)*

Mine was 190 direct from Audi.. Make sure you get the right part#!!!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

I really don't get it man, u coulda done a K04 upgrade w/ water/meth kit and 100+ octane race program from APR without dealing with all this sh!t.








U'd be drivin' around in the sun terrorizing the neighborhood right now, just like I do everyday.








Guess we'll just hafta wait and see.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I know...I know... But I wanted to be different and I have been happy with my GIAC X+ file and for some idiotic reason I felt compelled to stay with their software!
Only time will tell where this project and car will end up as.
What is really funny even with only 5lbs of boost it is still fun to drive!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

5lbs is just 'fun', 20lbs is 'fast and fun'.










_Modified by Billsbug at 9:33 AM 4-28-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I am with you! Too bad this isn't going smoother hopefully my patience will be rewarded soon!


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_I am with you! Too bad this isn't going smoother hopefully my patience will be rewarded soon!



in due time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Bigschwerm)*

Looks like the MAF has **** the bed
I ran a quick vag scan and I believe the error said "cross check upper limit exceeded" I was told that it means that maf#3 has pooed the bed!
Ohh well nothing major I guess and since I got it 2 days ago from Audi directly back it goes.

I am also getting a fault 17574 Long Term Fuel Additive Air Bank 1: Range 2: System too Rich

So I cleared the check engine light and she boosts like a beast again!
Ahhh the fun!



_Modified by sledge0001 at 8:46 AM 4-28-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Well back down to ABD on Sunday to drop off my ride. It looks like ABD wants to take one more shot at getting this sorted out. 
If ABD can't seem to get it sorted then the ECU will be sent over to GIAC for them to have a more in depth look. If that still doesn't sort it out then GIAC will be dyno tuning my car.
More to come!!


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

so much work goos luck!!!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

Yes it certainly is proving to be a pain in the arse! 
But I knew that when I wanted to be the first TipTronic Beetle with an EO5b Turbo that it would need custom software and a lot of tweaking. 
But we have slowly worked through the issues one by one and all we need to do now is sort out why the TT MAF's aren't happy in my car and then hopefully thats it!
Hopefully!!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

NO MORE CEL'S!!!! 

Okay well today ABD got it dialed in! The MAF sensor has to remain in the 3 inch TT housing otherwise it goes apesh!t overboosts and forces a soft limp mode. This is what was causing the issue. 

However today with the ABD Q-flow intake and one of the TT MAF's that we all thought was bad brought my beetle came back to life!
I now hit around 18-19 Lbs of peak boost and hold 15-16!
Feels very strong with little or no wheel spin and nice solid power through the entire range. Even on the highway pushing it in to 13-16 lbs of boost was certianly more exhilirating than with the K03s. The nid and top end are EXTREMLY DIFFERENT!!
I will say that the K03s did seem a bit more "torquey" in first gear but the shift points with the E05B in make this car much more fun to drive. The car rips through the gears and not once did I see the traction control kicks in.. It is almost like GIAC knew right where the sweet spots were and nailed it! No spin and lots of pull.
After I break it in for a week or so I will go an get the Nitrous bottle filled (for the nx-ntercooler) and then off to Dyno to see what overall difference in HP actually equates to..
So at this point I give this upgrade a 9 out of 10. Why 9?? Because I wish I had a manual transmission to really take advantage of the power!! 
But I think that anyone that goes this route (certainly with an auto trans) will be quite happy with the boost in performance from the E05b!
Dyno to come!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

No dyno?!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Bill, 
Be serious... 








Ummm lets see... I just got the car running less than 18 hours ago without producing a CEL... Geeze man...
I think it would be best to drive it for week or so make sure that the bugs are worked out and then go for the dyno...
I think that I am about 7 days away from a dyno! (I still need to find a place to fill the nitrous tank around Los Angeles through...)
As I posted Dyno to come!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

I woulda had it dynoed right away, b4 it broke down again.








Pls take one prior and post nitrous.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

It hadn't broke down it was a CEL which was a result of 1 bad MAF and 2 good MAF's that we tried to remove the sensors and place them in the stock 2.5inch VW housing instead of just using the entire 3 inch TT MAF.
But it never broke down it just kept hitting limp mode. 
Needless to say ABD got it together. GIAC did their part and my project appears to be close to a finish with the results being about what I expected. A car that is much more fun to drive and is certainly a lot more peppy!
Yes I will be doing 2 dyno runs without Nitrous and 1 with the NX-Ntercooler so that we can see how well each performs.


_Modified by sledge0001 at 10:33 AM 5-6-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

I'm just ribbin' ya man.








HOWEVER, if ur not running @ 100%, IMO it may as well be 'broken'.








I don't understand the no wheel spin thing tho. My wife's past Jetta 1.8T wagon w/TIP, which essentially had the Turbo S 180hp engine, would spin the fronts like crazy in 1st. On the vert, I hafta turn off the ESP or it just sits there trying to figure out the traction, same thing happens on the T-Reg, I really hate that BTW. With ESP off, the vert will burn the tires like crazy, but I don't do it regularly, I get up to 10-15mph or so quickly at 1/2 throttle and then floor it.
Let's see how long ur ABD tuning lasts.


_Modified by Billsbug at 1:51 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Yeah the no wheel spin thing is weird but since that Vf-engineering mount was put in and the 19's & Eagle F-1's were put on my wheel spin was at a minimum. As for the lack of wheel spin I don't mind this at all. It seems to grip solid and launch really well.
I can take off the ESP and really mash it up if I want but with the esp on it kicks in just a bit here and there. It really is a smooth accelration without much jerkyness. It really seems to me that the shift points and revs are much quicker on the launch. It also still seems that the K03s with the X+ chip had a bit more torque when in first but the power delivery was no where as wide and with the E05b once you start off it is definatley a lot nicer and the smooth power doesn't seem to bog down as I keep the throttle to the floor. 
All in all a nice solid tune so far. I still think it could be a bit more aggressive on the 1st gear or bottom side of things but since it is a tiptronic I am sure that the TCU is trying to compensate for the additional power. 
Maybe I will try to reset the throttle body to see if that brings it a bit more life.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

I wrote to GIAC to see if I can have them take a look at my setup. Although the power is significantly different on the mid to top side I still think that they can squeeze a bit more out of the lower power range.
So... Before I dyno the car I am going to hopefully have them take a look to see if this is just the tiptronic tcm squashing the extra power or if they can possibly just up the tune a bit on the lower side. 
But I must say that the power difference is noticable. Today on the free way I was crusing at 60-70 mph and hit the gas and sure enough 18lbs of boost kicked in and made me smile from ear to ear. It was hard not to look cheesy with such a grin but.... So far I must honestly say that I am happy with the overall performance. I still wish for a tap more on the launch side but when the turbo does kick in it is sweet! Hopefully GIAC will come to the rescue..
So for all the Eurospec E05b naysayers I can only say this. So far the turbo has been fantastic. Alot of fun! This is how VW should be making their cars! I have never been in a K04-001 car but this upgrade certainly puts a smile on my face! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_I wrote to GIAC to see if I can have them take a look at my setup. Although the power is significantly different on the mid to top side I still think that they can squeeze a bit more out of the lower power range.
So... Before I dyno the car I am going to hopefully have them take a look to see if this is just the tiptronic tcm squashing the extra power or if they can possibly just up the tune a bit on the lower side. 
But I must say that the power difference is noticable. Today on the free way I was crusing at 60-70 mph and hit the gas and sure enough 18lbs of boost kicked in and made me smile from ear to ear. It was hard not to look cheesy with such a grin but.... So far I must honestly say that I am happy with the overall performance. I still wish for a tap more on the launch side but when the turbo does kick in it is sweet! Hopefully GIAC will come to the rescue..
So for all the Eurospec E05b naysayers I can only say this. So far the turbo has been fantastic. Alot of fun! This is how VW should be making their cars! I have never been in a K04-001 car but this upgrade certainly puts a smile on my face! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looking at your Signature file I see you are using a 4Bar FPR. That may be part of the problem. Scan your fuel trim logs and I'll venture a guess that your ECU is trying to lean the mix the full 15% but just can't get to stochiometric. 
Even with the TT MAF a 4Bar FPR on 380cc injectors is way too much fuel for the E05B. Note: It would be fine for a K04-02x. 
GIAC writes the E05B software for a 3Bar FPR (As far as I know) TT MAF and 380CC injectors. FWIW, too much fuel can bog out your low end and keep the EGT low so your spool up is delayed.
Let GIAC know your entire set up so they know what they and you are dealing with.
Good luck. I'm watching (and considering an E05B myself). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (briang)*

GIAC is aware of my setup. The ECU accommodates accordingly and keeps the fuel levels in check.
The problem is that the car would tend to lean out @ WOT.. 
But they are aware http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_GIAC is aware of my setup. The ECU accommodates accordingly and keeps the fuel levels in check.
The problem is that the car would tend to lean out @ WOT.. 
But they are aware http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Excellent!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (briang)*

Put the 3 bar back in today and it seems to be about the same!
Still waiting for GIAC's response!


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_Put the 3 bar back in today and it seems to be about the same!
Still waiting for GIAC's response!

Did ya' clear the fuel trim? Also, driveability might improve with some time to adapt.
I think you may have a good idea in the TipTronic ECU regulating low end torque?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (briang)*

Yep cleared the fuel trim and re-adatped the throttle body.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_Yep cleared the fuel trim and re-adatped the throttle body.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Great minds think alike!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (briang)*

Yeah,
I am trying everything I can to see how to get more out of the bottom of this tune. It does run sweet as hell though when you really get in to it







It really does make me smile from ear to ear when I step on it!
My goal with my car is 240-250WHP. I don't think that my current setup is pushing 240-250WHP. But then again I still haven't filled my nitrous bottle for the NX Ntercooler and the great news is that ABD has informed me that their 1.8T intake manifolds finally came in so this mod is going on hopefully within the next week or so!! So hopefully between these 2 mods I will get a clean 15-30 WHP.. We will have to see!
But....
So no response from GIAC which is rather disappointing... Oh well time for another email!



_Modified by sledge0001 at 6:25 PM 5-15-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Well I got a response from GIAC. Not really the response I was hoping for.... They asked me to log the car and let them know how much room was left in the turbo.







And also that their tuning calender was booked up until the rest of the year








So of course I responded back stating that I don't know exactly which logs they need me to log which is the truth. If I knew how to really tune the car myself I wouldn't have ordered a tune!!!









So then I explained this to them and that I wasn't really unhappy with the tune I just felt it had been a little soft on the bottom side of the power range. I continued to let them know that I really needed them to take a look and how can I bribe them to squeeze my car in!
Come on GIAC. Don't let a loyal customer down!

On another note...
ABD's 1.8T intake manifold is going on next Saturday the 24th. I am also going to take the time on that day to get the nitrous bottle filled and hopefully the the week of the 25th-31st I am finally going to go dyno this beast since GIAC is not really stepping up to the plate like I wish they had.
To be continued!!!

I also ordered a NewSouth Performance PowerGasket as well to go with the ABD Manfold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sledge0001 at 5:25 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

I saw somewhere in this thread that you were looking for more bottom end... I've had great success with adding a fuel cooler to the front down low... put it on 2 bmw's, a 4x4 ram & now the 1.8t, works great each time to bump the low-mid power. allowed me to run 91 oct in the 325 with a chip that required 93 octane. the m3 had a 91 program. insulate your fuel rail & output fuel line if you do it...


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*

Yeah I am considering going this route:
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=418 

Also I did get word back from GIAC they want me to log the following:
003 , 020
115 , 118
002 . 031
3rd Gear from 3000 RPM to 7000 RPM @ WOT..
So now I need to figure out where to pull this off without killing anyone... Maybe a trip to Irwindale is in my future!



_Modified by sledge0001 at 1:59 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Well the ABD Intake Manifold and the NewSouth PowerGasket is finally in







And yes you can instantly tell that the car accelerates faster and that it does not hesitate at all when you are pushing the pedal at speeds of 65+. I drove it back today from ABD and pushed the pedal down on an open road and it flew from 65 to 110 MPH with no resistance and the damn car felt like it wanted to go faster







I am really impressed with how my car is running right now. I really can't wait to see what my dyno looks like. I will try to get this dynoed this week or next and post it up. My nitrous tank is filled but I have yet to hit the juice yet on the nx-ntercooler however with everything on and running my guess is somewhere between the 230-260 WHP mark. 
NewSouth Powergasket was a A+ fit. Simply Pefect..
With the new beetle and the ABD intake manifold there was quite a bit of vacum lines and fuel rail adjustments/nudges that needed to be made. Not to mention the secondary air flow pump is basically a free floater now as the mount for it will not fit on the new intake manifold. So we through some good ole zip ties on it to keep it in place.
Here are some pics of my engine bay after the surgery.


----------



## guppy3488 (Jan 8, 2008)

Its looking damn nice! Can't wait for that dyno.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (guppy3488)*

Gonna try to run out to my boy Harry @ HKMotorsports Dyno Shop in Van Nuys, CA 818-908-9650 today and see if I can get a few pulls in.
Hopefully he will open up the shop for me this holiday weekend!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Okay the dyno results are in...
Not quite what i expected but still a huge improvement over the K03s setup.
Lets look @ the K03s dyno with the GIAC X+ chip: Max WHP 174








Now lets look at the E05B runs with the GIAC E05/K04 File: 
Max Whp without Ntercooler 202 <-- not too shabby...
Max WHP WITH Ntercooler 205 (wow...







booo so much for the 50HP they claim on their site http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )
























So there you have it as promised!!! Here are the un sugar coated results.
The E05b turbo and the K04/E05 GIAC software do make almost a 30 WHP difference when compared to the K03s and the X+ software..
Once again it is a nightmare to attempt to Dyno a tiptronic. We actually ran the car several times and once again found that the 4rth to 5th gear pull was the longest before the TCU forced the up shift..

So go ahead flame me for not going BT and Yes my guess of 230-250 was above where the car is actually going to post. Like I said in the beginning of this project I will post the actual numbers from the car...
Keep in mind the tiptronic is sucking away some of those ponies there is no denying it and really not a damn thing I can do about it.....
So conclude from this project what you will but with a manual trans I would expect an additional 20-30 whp..
All in all I am happy with the performance and my modifications to this car are now over.. (for now!!)











_Modified by sledge0001 at 6:00 PM 5-25-2008_


_Modified by sledge0001 at 8:57 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

All that really matters is that *YOU* are happy with it.
I would have skipped the N'tercooler though and gone water/meth.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

For a daily it is pretty damn sweet...
And like I said I am done for now... However
There is still time to add a water/meth setup!!


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Obviously the tip trans doesn't make the numbers look good. I think there would be some more useable power from a manual. How does the boost gauge look going from 4-7k rpm?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

Its pretty great. She peaks out at just a notch above 20psi and holds 17-18 all the way through the shifts!!! 
Nothing like my K03s which peaked to 18 and then flopped to 12-13psi on the X+ chip.
The real power in my car seems to be from the 40MPH and up range it just wants to run!! I need to get this back to Irwindale the 1/8 mile track and hopefully to a 1/4 mile track soon!!!


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_
The real power in my car seems to be from the 40MPH and up range it just wants to run!! I need to get this back to Irwindale the 1/8 mile track and hopefully to a 1/4 mile track soon!!!

Thats the real test. "My car made 300hp on the dyno" is cool but not if it runs 14sec 1/4 miles. I would rather be quick thru the traps than have a super dyno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

Yeah I have only taken it on an 1/8 mile dragstrip and that was with my old K03s and the X+ chip. Would like to see the difference in how much time this setup may have shaved off.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_Okay the dyno results are in...
<snip>
*The E05b turbo and the K04/E05 GIAC software do make almost a 30 WHP difference when compared to the K03s and the X+ software..*
<snip>


Excellent and informative. For a daily driver, and a nearly stock sized turbo those are excellent results!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (briang)*

Yes and not to mention that this is with a TipTronic Transmission. So if this had been on a manual I am positive the results would have yeilded 40-50 Whp more..


----------



## neptunzracing (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (DirtyDub04)*

Any aftermarket intercooler is LEGAL i just went for a visit with the state ref. Apendix K is what they refer to. You dont need a CARB EO for it, but it only applies to cars with a STOCK turbo.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (neptunzracing)*

So since I am running an E05 Turbo it is not legal but if I had the Ko3s it would be...
Damn those smog Nazi's and the California's CARB board.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
In my opinion the CARB board should have to PROVE that the aftermarket piece is causing your car to create more emissions before just deeming it illegal. If the car doesn't produce a higher level of emissions then why shouldn't we be able to modify our cars...








Hopefully SEMA is working on this and has their hands full with the law makers here in Cali...


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: NB Owners: Please Vote! To E05B or not to E05B! (sledge0001)*

Well after beating the pee out of the car it appears that I am getting the first signs of Transmission slippage on the 6 speed tiptronic trans. 2nd to 3rd is just starting to hang a bit. 
VW won't service the trans but as everyone guessed they are more than happy to sell me a new one! I am going to see what the VW dealer in Downtown LA will say when I ask them to check it out.
The funny thing is that it shifts fine in S mode but I can certainly feel the slip from 2nd to 3rd in D.
Guess it's time to build up the tranny!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by sledge0001 at 7:02 AM 6-7-2008_
UPDATE:
Well there is some good news to report! 
1st off thank god for Vag Com!!
I did 2 procedures today that seems to have brought my trans back to life! 
BOTH PROCEDURES WERE DONE WITH THE KEY IN ON POSITION BUT WITHOUT THE ENGINE RUNNING!
I ran a throttle body alignment by doing this:
Select [01- Engine]
Then Select [Measure Blocks -08] 
Measure blocks/groups 060 and then click go!
Then click back to [switch to basic settings] 
The top right display box should then show ADP RUN (signifying that the action is taking place) 
Leave it in Basic settings for 30 seconds and then switch back to [Switch to Meas. Blocks] and thats it!
Then I did a basic setting reset of the Transmission by doing this:
Select [01-Engine]
Then [Basic Settings -04]
Set one of the groups to 063 and click Go!!
Press the Acelerator to the floor for 3 seconds (Count Out Loud!)
then click [Done, Go Back]
Now release the gas pedal and start the car!
It worked! No more slipping from 2nd to 3rd.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sledge0001 at 1:06 PM 6-8-2008_


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

i need to get a vagcom, my club is getting tired of me asking them to vag-comm car


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

Man get the alpha-bid.com http://www.alpha-bid.com/vagusb.html usb cable and pay the 100 bucks to register the 409. version of vagcom and you'll be all set








Or just breakdown and but the vag-com kit from Ross-Tech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by sledge0001 at 2:29 PM 6-10-2008_


_Modified by sledge0001 at 2:31 PM 6-10-2008_


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

just bought the alpha-bid cable, now to find my g/f's old laptop. I have a macbook pro, and my desktop is linux and xp but its up in my room


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

That setup does the trick for me.. Keeps is simple enough with the registered version of vagcom to clear CEL's and reset the stuff I need plus lots of logging abilities.
I think you made a good choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let me know how you make out with it as I am certianly happy with mine. (Although the latest ross-tech cable does the newer cars for an additional 250 clams... I really have no need for that!)


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

i shall let you know. yea i have no need to vag the new cars another guy in my club has that so, i mainly just bought it for me since i recently went to the K04-001
edit: page 7 is mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Eurobeetle at 1:55 PM 6-11-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

How are you liking your K04-001 setup? Did you go with APR, Uni or GIAC as far as tune?


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

im actually still putting it in. Im still not sure what im going with tune, though im kinda against GIAC. Im thinking Uni or APR, maybe even a Revo stage II


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

i cant say that i dislike my APR tune at all im running around on the 100 octane race program daily with my water meth setup, fmic and the new south power gasket and it runs and pulls awsome im trying to tweak it enough so i can run my 104 race file safely.
but Im currently thinking on switching over to Uni or GIAC my self they seem to be a little more aggressive tune using the 3" Maf and bigger injectors plus i would like the option of the BT programs they have later on....I might be waisting my time to who knows?????...
good to see yours is up and running now! ive been watching the thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Bigschwerm at 3:51 AM 6-12-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Bigschwerm)*

Yeah... Seems to be a rock solid ride again. Although for a few months I was really nervous!








The biggest issue that haunted me was the damn MAF sensor. For some reason we thought it would be best to remove and use the MAF sensor from the 3 inch TT and migrate it into the 2.5 inch Stock MAF housing. This is where all of my issues came from. Had I just put the couplers on and used the 3 inch TT maf without trying to remove the sensor I would have had no issues... 
And now that we put the coupler on it and I am just running the 3 inch MAF with my ADB Q-flow intake it is solid. 
The tune seems to be just right for my auto trans. Initially I was thinking that the initial launch was a bit soft but then of course after driving it for a few weeks I realize this may be the wisest thing that GIAC could have done to save my transmission. Cause once it hits that 20lbs of boost you feel the pull. The trans light kicks in only from the shift from 2nd to 3rd. 
No doubt about it I would highly recommend anyone with a K03s to consider this as a bolt on upgrade.
The GIAC tune does give me a little rough cold start ups (first 5-10 seconds) but after that it is golden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by sledge0001 at 2:17 PM 6-22-2008_
UPDATE: After removing the ECS RACE VALVE my cold start issues went away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by sledge0001 at 2:17 PM 6-22-2008_
It seems as if the combination of the N249 and the ECS race N75 valve with this tune is a big no-no..After removing the ECS N75 I started losing boost (Now 6-8PSI max) and getting codes that my N249 is having mechanical failure.... I am replacing the N249 as we speak to see if this brings my boost levels back to 20-22psi..
The fun never ends











_Modified by sledge0001 at 8:16 AM 6-25-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Okay boost leak was caused by a crap piece by Autometer.
I purchased an autometer cobalt series boost gauge that is supposed to be able to hold 30PSI...
Well take a look at the piping after 22PSI..








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a great gauge 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for crummy piping..


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

sledge0001,
what exhaust manifold are you using? Stock, Kinetic, or ???
TIA


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_sledge0001,
what exhaust manifold are you using? Stock, Kinetic, or ???
TIA









Good old stock exhaust mani http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

put the high flow on thats a pretty big choke point right there with the stocker...


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

hey sledge001
i bought the alpha bid vag-com wire and an old windows 2K laptop.(i only owned macs no needed at windows)
everyhting seems to be working excapt it says while scanning that it cant read the baud rate.
it still finishes th scan 
i was wondering if that is normal. 
btw im using the usb one but i have a serial port should i get one of those?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurobeetle* »_hey sledge001
i bought the alpha bid vag-com wire and an old windows 2K laptop.(i only owned macs no needed at windows)
everyhting seems to be working excapt it says while scanning that it cant read the baud rate.
it still finishes th scan 
i was wondering if that is normal. 
btw im using the usb one but i have a serial port should i get one of those?

I too use the USB version and don't have any issues like that..


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Well yesterday my trans finally blew up!
I was drag racing and on my 3rd launch of the day I heard click click click and then that was it.. No forward, no reverse no nothing!!!
6 speed tiptronic has officially been killed!









Now lets hope I can get this in under warranty!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurobeetle* »_just bought the alpha-bid cable, now to find my g/f's old laptop. I have a macbook pro, and my desktop is linux and xp but its up in my room









http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

ill sell you a pc laptop


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Okay a new valve body, a new axle, new cv boot, new check valve and a few mods pulled off and on the car and I am back in business.
1. I want to thank Rono1 for his help. I couldn't have done it without you bro.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2. I want to thank Dirty2003 and Mrs. Dirty as well







for all of their help as well once again friends like that are hard to come by! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3. I want to thank ABDRacing (Adrian and Chris in particular) you really guys make modding fun! For all of you idiots that bash ABD you guys are simply idiots and can't be helped... They have done nothing but help me with my car every step of the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
4. I also want to thank Peter Crocker @ VW SM because you understand what a VW means to its driver! Or at least what my VW means to me. Because of you I will make damn good and sure that we see you every time I have a crisis with my 2 Vw's and that when we decide on a new VW your guys have our biz. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

To all of you that have helped me I owe you a








Feel free to cash in at anytime!



_Modified by sledge0001 at 7:23 PM 9-5-2008_


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_ I want to thank Rono1 for his help. I couldn't have done it without you bro.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Anytime my brother. what can i say, i love wrenchin on dubs. _quote from Craigs Dad in the movie FRIDAY_ "It's My pleasure!" lol..
Hey sorry bout the dropped call earlier , i was greasing up my rear wheel bearings and accidentally hit mute... tried to call you back several times but went straight to your voicemail. 
Ohh btw... Ze motor is en de rado!!!







now to figure out the small rats nest of a fuse block... and you better make your picks for the 4th Annual VWvortex pick off... you missed the thurs day game so now you must play catch up.








Hit me up!!!


----------



## dirty2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (rono1)*

haha... im always around to help... now my new project is the tiptronic to 02J tranny... lol... we always have to be doing something on our cars cuz then what would we be doing.








and Rono i might be hitting you up for when i have to put my clutch pedal assembly in... im not sure but it might require some welding... last time I did this it was on a 60's muscle car and we had to weld some stuff in there... i wont know yet but im gunna find out.


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

everything to swap our crs to manual just snaps and bolts right in. i help my friend turn tdi to manual


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

Yes,
Dirty2003 is headed to the dark side!!








Ditry,
Since you have 2 tranny's you really should go out and push the heck out of that thing 1 time to see what it will do!!

Ohhh Yeah and since we got all my vac leaks and stuff sorted out I am now pushing 23lbs... The most I have ever got out of my setup










_Modified by sledge0001 at 9:37 AM 9-7-2008_


----------



## dirty2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

dang....i wish i could push that much with my setup... 
well I have found parts to start gathering... now i just need the cash...lol my motorcycle needs to sell fast
lol didnt i tell you what happened when i floored it in second and just let it rip... you know how it usually upshifts, well when floored all the way it just keeps going till it hits the rev limiter and doesnt shift, so i have to do 3/4 throttle for it to shift around 7 grand lol craziness


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (dirty2003)*

That is wierd the ECU should communicate to the TCU and tell it to shift...
Wierd... 
So how long before you will be terrorizing Socal?


----------



## dirty2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

once my motorcycle sells its game on from there... gunna get the tranny from hal, and buy all the little things i need.






















i cant wait...








could take anywhere from a month to who knows.... i got to research real hard about what kind of wiring stuff i need to do... cuz i know there are probably gunna be little things need to be done to the wiring harness...or ill just buy a wiring harness


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (dirty2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirty2003* »_and Rono i might be hitting you up for when i have to put my clutch pedal assembly in... im not sure but it might require some welding... last time I did this it was on a 60's muscle car and we had to weld some stuff in there... i wont know yet but im gunna find out.

naw it's straight up a bolt in piece... i actually put one in my corrado.. a Mkiv Clutch pedal.. lol hhahaha.. and it works too.... 
dude i might be able to sell your bike.. i'll hit up a friend that owns a bike shop.. PM me details...
be safe out there homie...


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (rono1)*

Okay so it begins... NB E05B to 3071R Conversion!
The E05B turbo is still going strong with 0 Issues so all of you E05 haters out there I have gone over a year of beating the pee out of this Kit/GIAC tune with almost NO issues... A few boost leaks and such but the kit and turbo are solid! 
So I am sure many of you are wondering why I want to go with a much larger turbo... Simple I need more power! The E05B is a great turbo and a valid upgrade instead of a K04-001 for a daily driver with a K03 /K03s but for me it is still lacking in the track performance department.. It simply runs out of breath..
Now as with most projects now mine continues!

I am finallizing the purchase of a GT3071R kit for the Ole' tiptronic 1.8T! I am going to go with the ATP Eliminator 2 Kit with a GT3071R. 








I know that people hate the Eliminator kits for one reason or another but my goals are to have a notch more power and have a bit more fun when i head to the track... Plus the ability to keep my existing mods are certainly a plus! I can always use the turbo with a better exhaust manifold if I really want to squeeze every last bit of power out of the 3071r. But in my case I have a TIPTRONIC so too much power can be just as bad as not enough...
So look out NB BT Here we go!!!
I currently have a spare block which will run @ stock compression and stock cams (no need for a high rev because the tiptronic will force the shift anyway!) So the spare block will be rebuilt and filled with:
















































IE Rods 19MM wrist pins W/ARP Hardware
Custom CP Pistons for the 19MM / Piston Rings
So let's hear it for the project that never ends!
Comments or suggestions??


_Modified by sledge0001 at 3:26 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

I am going to be keeping an eye on this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I applaud your efforts at doing it big, and doing it different. 
The gt30 series turbo is a beast, you will love it. Should yield some good numbers, push that boost dude.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Thank you for the positive comments. 
I look at it as a constantly growing project. I was going to add a 50-75 shot of Nitrous to my E05b Kit (Which by the way has been solid @ 22lbs for over a year with no issues other than a few boost leaks). But then I saw this and said okay this might be a great way for me to squeeze by emissions in cali and still have a complete blast with my car! The E05 kit was fun and is enjoyable but now I want more power for my daily!
Engine build is underway! Custom CP Pistons via Pagparts are on their way this week and I still need to sort out new valves for the head and I won't be putting anything other than stock cams in because my TCU (damn tiptronic) will force the shift @6800-7000 regardless... So why waste the $ since a high reving cam / head setup when I most likely will not benefit from it!
I also have been searching for a busted or breaking GHE coded 6 speed transmission to have re-built.. So there is some $ and some time that will still be needed to make this come to life but I can assure you I am in it for the long haul! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Custom CP Pistons Have Arrived!!!
Thank you AL from PagParts!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UCSBSHAWN (Oct 8, 2008)

WOW watching this thread!!
I upgraded to the E05B after reading this thread a while ago.. and funny thing is I was looking at atpturbo this morning at the GT3071R Revision 2 eliminator kit!! I was thinking next step would be a gt2871R but you can get a GT30 for the same price! Very excited to watch your build... Also, I'd LOVE to see your car at our event on Sunday April 19th, at Riverside VW!!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (UCSBSHAWN)*

How do you like your E05b? Are you running a tiptronic or a manual trans?
I am pondering making the switch to a 5 speed since I have access to a donor car that is just missing a few things..
I think the 3071r atp eliminator 2 kit is not as bad as everyone may think. Lets face it... The exhaust mani is not that big of a restriction when you look at where and what it bolts up to! I am not running a AEB head or large port head so I don't think the Eliminator 2 kit will be a bad upgrade for my setup. Tiptronic or not!


----------



## dirty2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

hows the project coming along now?


----------



## UCSBSHAWN (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_How do you like your E05b? Are you running a tiptronic or a manual trans?

I LOVE the E05b! Its on a 5speed AWP. are you coming out the the HUGE riverside GTG this sunday? If so I'd LOVE to check out your ride.. see what you've got different then mine.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (UCSBSHAWN)*

Won't be able to make it down trying to save some $ for a possible 6 speed swap before installing the Eliminator 2 kit.
Not sure I want to kill the tiptronic although it may be fun!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_Won't be able to make it down trying to save some $ for a possible 6 speed swap before installing the Eliminator 2 kit.
Not sure I want to kill the tiptronic although it may be fun!









Sounds like a good idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was going to suggest maybe playing around with a couple different hotsides to see what you preffered the most, with your auto tranny. 
With a 71 hotside you are looking at some lag before full boost, and the auto may hold you back a bit in your quest for power, as it would shift before you really hit the full boost. I have run a .58- and .61 on my gt30r and its like instant spool. Keep up the hard work dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

The tranny swap makes sense at this point. Also since I will be dropping a rebuilt engine in it makes sense to knock out a 6 speed 02m swap, and the engine swap all in one swap... 
This way I can really tool around and actually use the power that the car is making.. It would have been cool to put the manual trans on 1st and then re-dyno though to see what the E05B would do on a manual but since it is my daily driver I am going to need to do this in as little time as possible. 
Goal is to have the tranny and the engine swapped out in a total of 3 days. Although still need to see my 6 speed tiptronic to make this happen!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

This Tuesday the 02M swap begins!! Stay tuned kiddies!! :~)


----------



## dirty2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

oh man its on ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (dirty2003)*

Yeah man can't wait!! Haven't really slept in 2 nights!! :~)


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Tiptronic is OUT!!!
Now the final part of putting in the 02m :~)


----------



## dirty2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

are you getting pics of all this done????


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_Tiptronic is OUT!!!
Now the final part of putting in the 02m :~)


got a front diff to go with that bad boy?!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Going to work out the kinks with the swap first and get the 02m to function as it should then when I go to swap in my built motor the stage 3+ or stage 4 clutch will be put in with an upgraded differential :~)


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (dirty2003)*

Only a few at the moment.. Should have taken more but trying to get things put back together as quickly as possible.. Rono1 is really the "tech brain" behind pulling this off. This wouldn't be possible without him or Harry over at hkmotorsportsdynoshop.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Good plan dude, your going to want it after you get a taste of that boost.
















I recommend Peloquin. Here is a unit for the 02m: http://store.blackforestindust....html
I have had one in my car now for a while, and couldn't imagine driving with out.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Yeah just taking it step by step at the moment. I am hoping that today we get to fire up the car and actually see the wheels spin. I will say this the stuff does bolt right up but damn VW doesn't make it easy to pull off a trans swap...


----------



## TriniVdubOG (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

when are u doin the E2 install...i'm gettin quite anxious and impatient


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (TriniVdubOG)*

Have to sort out the manual trans before going anywhere as my car is in the middle of the trany swap!!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Okay boys and girls!!! Manual ECU and Cluster have been installed and I am CEL free!!! 
New Manual ECU has been sent to [email protected] for a Eurodyne tune. I am going to run 630cc injectors instead of the 550cc that came with the kit. I plan on also running a MAFLESS file with EVAP and a CEL delete file included! Hopefully the ECU will arrive today or tomorrow!!
If the ECU does come in before this weekend the E2 Kit WILL BE INSTALLED! (Unfortunately I will not be able to run full boost due to my stock block and bottom end) New Engine is still in the process of being built currently but since someone purchased my E05B kit so I kinda have to get this going a little quicker than I expected!!!
Things that I need to do this weekend:
1. Remove E05B Turbo
2. Remove Kinetic Exhaust Manifold
3. Remove 380cc Injectors.
4. Install ATP 255LPH Fuel Pump
5. Install ATP Exhaust Manifold
6. Install ATP Eliminator 2 Kit w/ GT3071R-WG 
7. Install ATP 3 Inch Turbo Inlet Pipe
8. Install ATP Upper Down Pipe
9. Install 4 X 630cc Injectors
10. Install New ECU!
11. Start Car!








I can't wait to see how this all works out!!!


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

We doing a BT swap this weekend or what?


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_
I recommend Peloquin. 

C'mon man we just put that beast in!! nah, chas peloquin is the ticket.. we can do it.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (rono1)*

I CAN'T WAIT!!! BT HERE I COME!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (rono1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rono1* »_We doing a BT swap this weekend or what?

hells yeah!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TriniVdubOG (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

why did u get rid off the KM manifold only to replace it with the ATP one? IMHO i think they're pretty much the same with a slight advantage goin to the KM due to its expansive cuts along the manifold. Coulda save some money just my 2 cents


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (TriniVdubOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TriniVdubOG* »_why did u get rid off the KM manifold only to replace it with the ATP one? IMHO i think they're pretty much the same with a slight advantage goin to the KM due to its expansive cuts along the manifold. Coulda save some money just my 2 cents









The manifold came with the Kit. Not to mention that I sold the E05B , manifold and injectors to help fund this upgrade! 
Plus I figured to "eliminate" anything from not fitting correctly might as well put the ATP mani on there... I will say this... In looking at the size or diameter of the ATP vs the kinetic I have to say that the Kinetic exhaust manifold looks capable of flowing more air due to the size of the porting vs the ATP.

The Old turbo, Manifold and Injectors are now out of the car. The new ECU with the Eurodyne/Tapp tune is now in! The ATP Manifold is almost completley bolted in (3 nuts I still need to tighten down) which is a true knuckle busting job... 630 Injectors are now in and hopefully today this car will be back on the streets. I think Ron is going to build a MBC for me just for the time being since I am still on the stock block and prefer to hold off on hitting full boost until I can get the built motor in.
So far my opinion of the "Eliminator 2" kit is that the hardware seems a-okay. There is one thing on their 3 inch turbo inlet pipe however that makes no sense... They have an adaptor for the diverter valve and then another for a black "puck" type thing that appears to have collected some oil.. However the black puck has a much smaller diameter than the adaptor that is provided in the kit. This seems to be the only obsticle so far.. Everything else seems as if it would bolt right up..

Now some pics of the progress
Engine Bay getting ripped apart:








Size difference between E05B and 3071RWG:








Picture of Rono1:


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Day 2 progress...Well the so far Eliminator 2 kit isn't that bad the hardware seems to be decent. I will say that we have come across quite a few major flaws... 
1. The oil pan return connector is way to large to fit on the block.. Had to shave it down considerably....
2. The 3 inch TIP... The things that are wrong is that it is way to small so it doesn't fit between the airbox and the turbo. So I have to get some 3 inch hosing today to extend the pieces that were not given in the kit.
3. One of the bungs diameter is too large for the black plastic puck.
4. Both bungs are way to high so the diverter valve would rub agains the top of the rain tray. Again these have to be shaved down.

Day 2 Pictures







:









































Hopefully today will be the day!!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

do yourself a favor and use nordlock washers on the turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








learn from my mistakes. lol


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_do yourself a favor and use nordlock washers on the turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








learn from my mistakes. lol

We ended up using different nuts than came with the kit. These are the ones that have the slit in the top so they can't be backed out easily. Similar to what the Nordlocks would do...
I will say this... Whomever fabricated the Eliminator 2 kit did a horrible job. The piping was soooo far off and we are ending up having to fabricate alot of work arounds to get the kit to fit the correct way. It certainly does not just bolt up in place like it should..


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

I left the car in Rono's capable hands yesterday as I was completly exhausted and had to pick the wifey up from work. I woke up this morning to a text message from Ron saying that he was out driving it and that it is fast! (He used different terms but you get the idea!)
Once again I have to say that without Rono's guidance, technical know how and patience this project would never have gone anywhere!! Ron you are the mofo'n man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for the eliminator 2 kit this is no easier of an install than any other turbo upgrade with a big pain in the arse being the exhaust manifold. The engineer that designed that setup should be fired and then b!tch slapped repeatedly. 
Can't wait for Rono to wake up and bring the car over!! 
He said he hit 15psi and it just pulled... Then he says sorry since I am still on a stock block which hopefully will change in the next month or so!
I can't wait!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Well the 3071r Eliminator 2 kit is shockingly incredible once you work around the poor craftsmanship. Starts to build boost AROUND 3300 rpms and then hits you in the face!!
Only pulling about 13-15 PSI and holy poop it's sweeet!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Next step is getting my built engine in here with a real clutch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TriniVdubOG (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

vids and pics ??









with a proper camera


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (TriniVdubOG)*

Come on man my cell phone pics don't cut it??








No vids just yet but the Eliminator 2 kit does feel nice and peppy. I must say that the Tapp/Eurodyne tune is unbelievably stock like until you hit about 3300 RPMs and then it pulls... I am still a bit nervous about really opening it up due to my stock bottom end but man o man does it feel sweet!!! :~)


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_Come on man my cell phone pics don't cut it??








No vids just yet but the Eliminator 2 kit does feel nice and peppy. I must say that the Tapp/Eurodyne tune is unbelievably stock like until you hit about 3300 RPMs and then it pulls... I am still a bit nervous about really opening it up due to my stock bottom end but man o man does it feel sweet!!! :~)

maybe i'm crazy but i've been running 20psi on my setup w/tapp 630 mafless since install with no issue.multiple runs down the track too. (i too am on a stock block, but my 57 trim has less of a tq spike then your gt)
tapp/eurodyne was the best decision i ever made, i love that file. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (water&air)*

Yeah I am certainly more than pleased with my Tapp/Eurodyne 630 tune. This tune is incredible! I am soooo happy that I chose them for this project. I couldn't get GIAC or Unitronic to get off their asses to help me with a tune so from here on out I will only recommend to people to go with Tapp / Eurodyne. It is sooo smooth and if you were to drive it like my wife would you would never know the car has anything!! But put the pedal down get those rpm's over 3300 and it hits you like a freight train... 

All hail Eurodyne!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

